# Check out my ghetto intake



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

whaddaya think? 2 option:


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

pretty sweet.... any way u can make it come right to the front kinda for ram air, actually get some hp gains. im thinkin about leavin my stock air filter and just takin the top of the air box off and putting a hood scoop on


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

just looks like mine .. except that its coming from the turbo but same stuff  any problem getting the strut bar on afterwards ??


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

nice paint on the valve cover


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

That's not PVC I hope? How big a diameter is it? You might be able to make it out of mandrel bent exhaust tubing, buy some bends and a straight piece and get your saw out. Then you either weld the pieces together or use silicon connecters. Hell, you have the "model" already, so making it out of metal should be easy. The tubing not very expensive, and it doesn't release toxic fumes like PVC does.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

bII said:


> That's not PVC I hope? How big a diameter is it? You might be able to make it out of mandrel bent exhaust tubing, buy some bends and a straight piece and get your saw out. Then you either weld the pieces together or use silicon connecters. Hell, you have the "model" already, so making it out of metal should be easy. The tubing not very expensive, and it doesn't release toxic fumes like PVC does


Oh, hell yeah, anything better, and it wouldn't be ghetto. I seriously paid more for tooling than I did for the PVC. Its 2", and the piece that sits on top of the throttle body is a 2" to 3" connector. It's a perfect fit.



SuperStock said:


> nice paint on the valve cover


Thanks. I forgot which red I used, but I painted the alphanumerics first. I figure it adds at least 10 - 15 Hp.



Crazy-Mart said:


> just looks like mine .. except that its coming from the turbo but same stuff any problem getting the strut bar on afterwards ??


no problem there, it fits in front of the intake tubing, barely clearing the black piece by a few mm.



Slacky said:


> pretty sweet.... any way u can make it come right to the front kinda for ram air, actually get some hp gains. im thinkin about leavin my stock air filter and just takin the top of the air box off and putting a hood scoop on


This is probably my first step to turbo plumbing. I'm still not sure if I should try to bolt on a DE intake manifold and try to rewire my harness, or just go with something like this now. I think Crazy-Mart has PVC plumbing on his turbo too. ahh, pipe dreams. . .


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

The only problem with PVC is that the underhood heat is enough for it to start producing toxic fumes, not like plumes of smoke, but probably enough to make it unsafe. Plus mandrel bent tubing is not expensive, I made an intake for a guy with a CRX out of 2.5in tubing, using straight pieces and some u-bends, I measured and cut the pieces with a hacksaw, then used silicon couplers. I then painted it with a heat-resistant cermaic coating on the outside (don't remember the name of the product). Turned out really well. I don't know if it made more power, but the dude was happy.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> I think Crazy-Mart has PVC plumbing on his turbo too. ahh, pipe dreams. . .



Shut !! ... dont tell anyone !! hahahahaha... running 10psi/ 15k km. still havent messed up anything. but yah, you shouldnt be using PVC. it is bad... ill be changing all that within the next few month or so as ill be upgrading from no intercooler to front mount and the intake manifold from the E15et will also get there ...


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, everything is glued/duct taped together, and bolted securely to the throttle body. I started her up, and the car idled a litle funny until it got warm, and settled to 1k rpm idle. I drove around for a half hour, testing acceleration, and strange drops in power occurred, only for a second here and there. Fortunately, the piping didn't get too hot, and the car ran fine up to WOT to 5500 rpm. If I want to go metal on that intake, I've got to find a metal replacement for that 2"-to-3" piece sitting on the throttle body.
For now, the ghetto intake stays. Its like a badge of honor that says "I refuse to sit on concrete blocks on the front lawn."
BTW, pulling into the driveway, I noticed that one of my rear tires lifts off the ground. Really weird, I'll have to post a pic of that sometime.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

My car idled funny too when I changed my intake and added a cone filter. I think that it might have to do with the AFM. You figure the car has been running that same setup for years and then one day ou go and completely change the amount of air it breathes. You might want to try unhooking your battery for a while. That seemed to help mine out a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Turns out my IACV hose was a little pinched. Easily rectified, and it idles cold no problems now. Here's a few pics of my BTW from my earlier post. Anyone with a fairly steep ramp and coilovers experience this?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

yeah, that's right, my right rear tire lifts off the ground at some point when I drive into my driveway.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

use black ABS pipe, it doesn't have the PVC problems, comes in the same sizes.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Good job with the homemade intake. 

Im a little curious about the the Throttle body adapter though. How did you make it? It looks like you kept the stock wingnut setup to hold the whole thing down? 

(Nice valve cover paint job btw!)

-Nick


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

If you do remake that intake out of a better matterial, you should swing it around from the side to over the front of your motor so the filter sits right in from of the little slot in your grill. Though you have want to consider adding another heat shield to your intake just to keep incoming air temps down.


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

OOPPS! I forgot you have a sentra, I have a pulsar with that motor so I'm used to seeing it in a pulsar. Do you still have some kind of slot like the pulsar?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Sixways said:


> OOPPS! I forgot you have a sentra, I have a pulsar with that motor so I'm used to seeing it in a pulsar. Do you still have some kind of slot like the pulsar?


The closest we have to that is where the stock intake runs, right beside the battery. This area is an ideal area for a semi CAI as it draws from a natural higher pressure zone that forms behind the headlight. Its a fairly good place to route an intake in a B12, especailly if you dont mind relocating the battery to the trunk.

-Nick


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

I think everyone should move there battery to the trunk anyways. humm. You know what else you could do is cut a 2" inch hole in the hood and run that pipe all the way up so it's flush with the hole, then put a wrx hood scoop, or such, and BAM!!! instant ram air intake!


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

lol, all good ideas. Sentrastud, yeah, my stock airbox bolts hold the intake in place. It's fairly stable there, but I think I'll still put in something to brace the intake to the chassis sometime in the near future.
The 3" sewer pipe sits on top of the throttle body, and the rest is 2". I think I'm still going with the GA16DE intake project for later turbo applications. But I think I need some help with wiring. OK, a lot of help. Ah, NVM that . . .


----------

